# General > Recipes >  Memories o grannies cooking

## arana negra

What wonderful foods did your gran cook ?

One of mine was a ace baker, her tatties scones were superb as were her coffee mousse desserts, Sponges too big to get in your mouth and oatcakes to die for.  She also cooked cod roe and tripe for granda  UGH  awful stuff  sorrry about pun !

My other gran used to do what we thought were odd things, like put a mealie pudding on top of the mince while it was cooking or a sausage roll  HMMMMM  I loved them both.

I had an aunt who I will always remember for her delicious treacle tarts and my 12 cousins  :Smile:

----------


## hell raizer

loved my grannie's yellow split pea soup made we a ham shank and her stewed sausages, even though i make them myself they just don't taste the same  :Frown:

----------


## arana negra

My dad was a meal miller and we used to have pease meal brose in the mornings till he could not get it any more then mother made us eat porridge UGH  loathe the stuff.

----------


## arana negra

Just been reminded of a few dishes we used have.....

Cheesy Eggs

boiled eggs cooled, sliced and layered on bottom of oven proof dish

make a cheese sauce and cover eggs with it top with grated cheese

heat through in oven 


the other one was cheesy mash with a fried egg on top

Don't think I would like either of these now.

----------


## Welcomefamily

We use to go to my Grans every Sunday, the whole family which was only about 20 of us then, it was always her Sunday roast and then followed by some wonderful sweets, apple and date crumble, apple rice pudding, apple and cherry sponge, yes they had lots of orchards so you had apples with most things.

----------


## dirdyweeker

I remember my granny for the Cod Liver Oil she spooned in to us every time we visited. That and Malt...a whole tablespoon!  I know these were not cooked but she did make a grand flour scone. :Smile:

----------


## arana negra

Glad I was spared the cod liver oil and malt but one gran was determined that I would have some milk of magnesia ............... she soon realised not all wee girls tell lies  I was sick just like I said I would be.  Can't tolerate the stuff.

----------


## Welcomefamily

Large fruit cakes and cherry cakes.

----------


## alanatkie

Her pancakes hot or the griddle & her irish stew - never had any like it since my mother made it for me a couple of yrs after she died & it was just no the same  :Frown:  Haven't had any in years maybe i should look for a recipe for it

----------


## Housewifie

Home made bread and cakes.

----------


## Welcomefamily

smoked hams and salmon and rabbit stew.

----------


## sassylass

Fond memories of going to grandparents house for Sunday dinner, the lovely smell of roast lamb and tatties, and my grandfather in the kitchen carving the roast and slipping us children bits of meat to "make sure it was good enough for the table". At the dinner table he would slip us white bread with butter and sugar and wink at us, our little secret (as if our mother didn't notice haha). 
Happy days.

----------


## wifie

Being at nana's on pancake makin day and eatin them hot wi butter - mmmmmmmmmm!  Griddle scones wi butter and crowdie (wi cream mixed in).  Sherry trifle! Or trifle made wi ginger wine for the bairns!

----------


## golach

My memories of my Grannies cooking is especially her Oatcakes and Crowdie, and her drop scones.....mmmmmmm

----------


## Bad Manners

come on I feel deprived now my grand mother was a rubbish cook everthing was either boiled to death or burnt to a crisp.
anybody want to swap grand mothers?

----------


## arana negra

Sadly both my granmas' are long gone and my mother went earlier this year, she made great ginger bread but stopped making it as we ate before it left the cooling rack some days !

----------


## Venture

My Granny made the best mince soup.  Her pancakes and home made rhubarb jam were to die for.  At New Year she made her own sweet wine.  I loved her boiled cod with melted butter and Long Blue tatties served up with pork sausages.  Dont ask me why. Carnation Milk whipped up with Jelly.  Sugar sandwiches.  Clootie dumpling and fruit duff.  Oh the memories.

Loved going there for the Creamola Foam too.

----------


## arana negra

Ohhh   I remember Cremola Foam I loved the lemon one  :Smile:  and sugar sandwiches  ugh to Carnation Milk though

My brother in law makes the BEST clootie dumpling ever !

----------


## wifie

Recipe for the clootie please AN!  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

> My Granny made the best mince soup.  Her pancakes and home made rhubarb jam were to die for.  At New Year she made her own sweet wine.  I loved her boiled cod with melted butter and Long Blue tatties served up with pork sausages.  Dont ask me why. Carnation Milk whipped up with Jelly.  Sugar sandwiches.  Clootie dumpling and fruit duff.  Oh the memories.
> 
> Loved going there for the Creamola Foam too.


Wow forgot about Carnation milk jellies - yummy!  Wonder if I make one will it still taste as good?  Do you have the recipe for the mince soup Venture?

----------


## flyfifer

> My Granny made the best mince soup.  Her pancakes and home made rhubarb jam were to die for.  At New Year she made her own sweet wine.  I loved her boiled cod with melted butter and Long Blue tatties served up with pork sausages.  Dont ask me why. Carnation Milk whipped up with Jelly.  Sugar sandwiches.  Clootie dumpling and fruit duff.  Oh the memories.
> 
> Loved going there for the Creamola Foam too.


Recipe for mince soup pleeease!   Never heard of this before but sounds great...

----------


## Venture

> Recipe for mince soup pleeease! Never heard of this before but sounds great...


I'll PM it to you this evening.  My family love it, especially in the winter.  Very filling followed by a good jam sponge and custard.

----------


## Venture

> Wow forgot about Carnation milk jellies - yummy! Wonder if I make one will it still taste as good? Do you have the recipe for the mince soup Venture?


Yes wifie, happy to oblige.  I'll PM it to you.  I had something on here last year about the Mince Soup and had loads of requests for it.

----------


## arana negra

> Recipe for the clootie please AN!


 
He will be here from 9th Oct so will get him to write it down, its the one his mother used to do but its all in his head, probably a handful of this and a good dollop of that  ::  pity he cant make one and bring it with him.

----------


## wifie

Ta muchly AN!  :Smile:

----------

